# Sticky  Using the UMIK-1 and REW with HDMI output



## Sonnie

Making it really simple to get REW setup with nothing more than a USB mic and an HDMI cable:

Using the UMIK-1 and REW with HDMI output (for Windows PC)


----------



## NBPk402

You know that looks simple enough that I think I could even do it! :T


----------



## Sonnie

It is indeed pretty simple.

The only caution I can think of that might cause a hiccup is to make sure you don't have anything else open that might use HDMI, such as JRiver or another program that uses HDMI out. I had JRiver open and pulled up REW to test it out and could not get any output, until I closed JRiver, which I have setup to use HDMI.


----------



## LCSeminole

Excellent and easy to follow tutorial for UMIK-1/REW. Thanks for the link!


----------



## EarlK

It's fairly rare ( though more common on older PCs ), but not every HDMI equipped PC is able to output multi-channel sound through the HDMI connector .

One quick way to determine if the card ( graphics card actually ) will output more than 2 channels is to _*hover *the mouse pointer_ over the appropriate output description ( as found within the ASIO4ALL control panel ) .











:sn:


----------



## EarlK

Here's how to ( find & ) open up the ASIO4ALL control panel ( from within REW ) .










:sn:


----------



## GCG

EarlK said:


> It's fairly rare ( though more common on older PCs ), but not every HDMI equipped PC is able to output multi-channel sound through the HDMI connector .


Sometimes that is an issue with the multi-channel capabilities being disabled in the BIOS. Don't abandon hope till you rule that out.


----------



## Sonnie

Very good points guys... good information to have for verification and/or troubleshooting. :T


----------



## pddufrene

Sonnie, thanks for the link and the great info. This will definitely come in handy when my Mimi dsp arrives.


----------



## flamingeye

I'm PC illiterate how do you find out if the BIOS disabled the multi-channel and if the BIOS disabled the multi-channel capability what then ? is there a way to re-instate it ? I have a 2014 ASUS laptop with i7 and a realtek High definition audio with HDMI and I only see 2 channels ,also when I do a level test with HDMI out to the front HDMI input of my Onkyo 5507 I can see REW on the TV but the sound only comes out of my laptop speakers and not through my HT system. I've don everything in the link that you provided but I still have these two problems. please help but like I said I'm very PC illiterate


----------



## GCG

I'll need the full model name of your laptop to find your manual online.


----------



## GCG

Based only on the i7 reference I found this. It may be it.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/X551MA/0409_E8619_A.pdf

Read through the section starting on page 76 "The Power On Self Test (POST)" COMPLETELY, first. You need to understand this.

If this looks right (*and only if it looks right*) you'll need to do the following:

**! Warning: Messing Around With The BIOS Aimlessly Can Render Your Computer Useless !**

*If, during the following process, anything looks off press "ESC" to exit. *

During POST press "F2" to enter the Bios Management.
Use the right/left arrow keys to highlight "Security" Press Enter.
Arrow key down to highlight "I/O Security" Press Enter.
If HD AUDIO Security is showing "Lock" then you need to proceed. If "Unlock" then this is NOT the problem. Press "ESC" until you exit BIOS. Look elsewhere for an answer.
I Locked then ... 
Arrow key down to highlight "HD AUDIO Security" Press Enter.
Arrow key up/down to highlight "Unlock"

Press "F10" and follow the instructions to Save and Exit.

Good Luck.


----------



## Mike0206

Great info guys. Since winning the UMIK-1 last month I've only played around with REW once and did not have luck getting the multi channel audio to work. I'm hooked up through HDMI from my desktop to my AVR and it lists it properly but I'm not achieving the multi channel audio even when it displays it in the control panel for asio4all and in my computers soundcard control panel. I'll have to trouble shoot it a bit better I suppose


----------



## EarlK

flamingeye said:


> <<<<SNIP>>>>I'm PC illiterate how do you find out if the BIOS disabled the multi-channel and if the BIOS disabled the multi-channel capability what then ? is there a way to re-instate it ? I have a 2014 ASUS laptop with i7 and a realtek High definition audio with HDMI and I only see 2 channels ,<<<<SNIP>>>>


In your case ( with a new 2014 laptop still under a warranty ) I would seek help from the people who sold you the computer .

Telling them that you can't get multichannel audio to work for you ( & that's why you bought it ), should pique their interest .

:sn:


----------



## flamingeye

thanks' I'll call them on Tuesday Monday I see my neurologist , here's the model# x550LA-DH71. O by the way that link of the manual is identical to the one I have .


----------



## GCG

Let us know how the HDMI thing works out.


----------



## flamingeye

I will! I do not want to mess around with this laptop till I have a tech on the phone seeing that I have no tech skills with PCs and this is new anyways


----------



## gbreda

Thanks for posting this link. Trying to search all the posts here and other forums makes it look more difficult than it is-at least to get the basics down.

This will make getting started on REW much easier and less intimidating!

Very basic question, does it make a difference between a camera tri-pod or an inexpensive boom mic stand for the Umik-1? Which might be better for proper placement and will either interfere with the results? If boom mic stand is better, any suggestions?


----------



## Decade

Easy to follow steps. Also found an You Tube video that walks the use through setting up a sub-woofer's room equalization using an SPL meter and REW. Very good as well.


----------



## EndersShadow

why did I not find this when I was doing my testing this weekend lol...

I would SO love to do this so I can finally get an idea of how my system looks with Audyssey engaged and also see how my speakers look at my main LP individually rather than summed...


----------



## redsandvb

gbreda said:


> Very basic question, does it make a difference between a camera tri-pod or an inexpensive boom mic stand for the Umik-1? Which might be better for proper placement and will either interfere with the results? If boom mic stand is better, any suggestions?


One thing I learned is that the screw threads are different size. I used an adapter like the one linked to in this post, http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-minidsp-umik-1-microphone-20.html#post680747


----------



## gbreda

redsandvb said:


> One thing I learned is that the screw threads are different size. I used an adapter like the one linked to in this post, http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-minidsp-umik-1-microphone-20.html#post680747


Thanks for the info. I have seen other posts about these adapters but was also wondering if a boom mic stand might be better for placement. Guess it doesnt really matter?


----------



## wes

Sonnie said:


> Making it really simple to get REW setup with nothing more than a USB mic and an HDMI cable:
> 
> Using the UMIK-1 and REW with HDMI output (for Windows PC)


Does it exist for Mac?


----------



## EarlK

wes said:


> Does it exist for Mac?


 *Here !*

:sn:


----------



## Hakka

I just used the umik mic and hdmi output for the first time, had a bit of trouble getting multi channel audio enabled on the hdmi output for my Toshiba Qosmio laptop.

It ended up being caused by HDMI-CEC in the bios- this needs to be disabled for multichannel.


----------



## bkeeler10

So my computer is not showing the ASIO4ALL v2 option in the ASIO device drop down menu. Any idea why?


----------



## AudiocRaver

May be unrelated, but I recently had ASIO4ALL start acting weird for no reason, an upgrade to latest version fixed it.


----------



## bkeeler10

You mean an upgrade to REW? I believe I have the latest version (I downloaded and installed it a couple of months ago) but I will check. Thanks Wayne.


----------



## AudiocRaver

I could not get REW to recognize a UMIK-1 mic. It was not recognized in the ASIO4ALL panel. I finally upgraded REW, then Java, then ASIO4ALL, and that was when it started to work.


----------



## bkeeler10

Cool, thanks. I will look at all those things.


----------



## FoSheezy

Just built an HTPC so now Im running my UMIK-1 with HDMI to my Onkyo 5508 processor.
I have installed the ASIO4all driver.

Couple questions:
When I select the individual output channels 1-8, I get a couple of them to be duplicates. In other words, output 6 and output 8 both signal to my rear right channel. I think it is because I am not using surrounds with surround backs. I am actually running a 9.2 system with front wides and front heights. I am thinking there is no way around this. No biggie as I dont think I'll ever want to measure the ambient seakers individually anyway. Thoughts?


Can I run sweeps with all channels driven or am I forced to run it one by one?

Can I run just the fronts?


----------



## AudiocRaver

You will always run sweeps one channel at a time. With a subwoofer, you may run left plus sub or right plus sub, etc. And multiple subs may be measured together. But mains and surrounds (if desired) must be run one at a time for meaningful data.


----------



## SHNEE

I just started playing with REW/Umik-1/HDMI and I am getting the random message that "the sound card is not outputting.." just going by memory so it may not be the exact wording. The message seems to come and go, not a big deal but I am concern if there is something wrong with the Mic. Is this a known issue or I am the only one getting it? I am using the latest beta version.


----------



## lizrussspike

GCG said:


> Sometimes that is an issue with the multi-channel capabilities being disabled in the BIOS. Don't abandon hope till you rule that out.


GCG,
Two quick questions.
I see only two channels available in my windows setup, how would I disable that in the BIOS. I have my PC set u with HDMI out to the AUX1 input of my receiver. I see the PC background on my tv. I get no sound out of my speakers. I set up REW and the ASIO4ALL like the REW 101 setup guide has indicated. 
I have the VIA HD Audio deck icon open in my tray, and it shows an HDMI connection. Should I disable that?
I also unplugged my mini speakers coming out of the back of the computer. I think that I am close, but got a little frustrated last night, and went to bed. The REW recognizes the Umik-1, and when I went to test the SPL for that with my SPL meter, I get nothing read in REW, as well as no sound. Any ideas. Should something be coming back into the PC? Thanks for any help you can provide.
Russ


----------



## GCG

lizrussspike said:


> GCG,
> Two quick questions.
> I see only two channels available in my windows setup, how would I disable that in the BIOS.


This still applies ...


GCG said:


> **! Warning: Messing Around With The BIOS Aimlessly Can Render Your Computer Useless !**
> 
> *If, during the following process, anything looks off press "ESC" to exit. *
> 
> During POST press "F2" to enter the Bios Management.
> Use the right/left arrow keys to highlight "Security" Press Enter.
> Arrow key down to highlight "I/O Security" Press Enter.
> If HD AUDIO Security is showing "Lock" then you need to proceed. If "Unlock" then this is NOT the problem. Press "ESC" until you exit BIOS. Look elsewhere for an answer.
> I Locked then ...
> Arrow key down to highlight "HD AUDIO Security" Press Enter.
> Arrow key up/down to highlight "Unlock"
> 
> Press "F10" and follow the instructions to Save and Exit.
> 
> Good Luck.


The portion under the warning was directed to a different individual probably with a different computer probably with a different BIOS. I would expect yours to be different. The process is, however, similar for most if not all. The key pressed during POST (Power On Self Test) to edit the BIOS varies and so does the navigation within the BIOS itself so take care. Just don't change anything unless you're sure about it and if in doubt EXIT WITHOUT SAVING. Consulting your manual should reveal the keystroke and 'some' nav info. 






lizrussspike said:


> I have my PC set u with HDMI out to the AUX1 input of my receiver. I see the PC background on my tv. I get no sound out of my speakers. I set up REW and the ASIO4ALL like the REW 101 setup guide has indicated.
> I have the VIA HD Audio deck icon open in my tray, and it shows an HDMI connection. Should I disable that?


Probably not an issue.



lizrussspike said:


> I also unplugged my mini speakers coming out of the back of the computer. I think that I am close, but got a little frustrated last night, and went to bed. The REW recognizes the Umik-1, and when I went to test the SPL for that with my SPL meter, I get nothing read in REW, as well as no sound. Any ideas. Should something be coming back into the PC? Thanks for any help you can provide.
> Russ


I'd still check the BIOS first. If not yourself, take it to where you bought it and ask for help or get help from someone tech savvy. If multi-channel is disabled in BIOS all other efforts will be worthless. It was OFF in mine out of the box.

Shoot me the brand and model of the laptop and I'll look into it.

GCG


----------



## lizrussspike

GCG said:


> This still applies ...
> 
> 
> The portion under the warning was directed to a different individual probably with a different computer probably with a different BIOS. I would expect yours to be different. The process is, however, similar for most if not all. The key pressed during POST (Power On Self Test) to edit the BIOS varies and so does the navigation within the BIOS itself so take care. Just don't change anything unless you're sure about it and if in doubt EXIT WITHOUT SAVING. Consulting your manual should reveal the keystroke and 'some' nav info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd still check the BIOS first. If not yourself, take it to where you bought it and ask for help or get help from someone tech savvy. If multi-channel is disabled in BIOS all other efforts will be worthless. It was OFF in mine out of the box.
> 
> Shoot me the brand and model of the laptop and I'll look into it.
> 
> 
> GCG


I have a desktop at home, but am at work now.( do not remember the make, but a friend put it together) I have the ASUS monitor hooked up HDMI via an DVI adapter. I have the other output of the computer with an HDMI into the receiver, not with DVI adapter, getting a picture but no sound. I will check the BIOS tonight when I get home. Thanks for the help.

How can I get the computer to recognize the Marantz under the playback options under sound?


----------



## GCG

lizrussspike said:


> I have a desktop at home, but am at work now.( do not remember the make, but a friend put it together)


Your friend should be able to help you with the BIOS version. It'll be based on the motherboard used. As stated before by others; there are some computer HDMI ports that don't have sound at all. In that case you'll have to fall back on another audio path (headphone/speaker out, sound card, etc.)



lizrussspike said:


> I have the ASUS monitor hooked up HDMI via an DVI adapter. I have the other output of the computer with an HDMI into the receiver, not with DVI adapter, getting a picture but no sound. I will check the BIOS tonight when I get home. Thanks for the help.
> 
> How can I get the computer to recognize the Marantz under the playback options under sound?


If The HDMI/Multi-channel Audio/BIOS thing works out the problem should be solved.

Keep me in the loop.

GCG


----------



## chappi4u

I'm attempting room correction/bass management with REW, UML-1 from Cross - Spectrum, MIDI, and Soundflower over HDMI using MacAir. I have the latest downloads available for REW (5.1 Beta 23) and Soundflower. I've read the old posts and newest info I can find. However, I need help with Soundflower. Not understanding the directions for selecting channels. 

Is it necessary to calibrate the REW SPL? This would require a separate SPL.

Have been trying to correct sound to compensate for a hearing problem for which I have found no help with so far. I believe REQ may be the solution, if I can put all the parts together!

Thank you for helping me with this.


----------



## Manni01

Thanks a lot for this, will be useful when the Umik-1 arrives


----------



## chappi4u

chappi4u said:


> I'm attempting room correction/bass management with REW, UML-1 from Cross - Spectrum, MIDI, and Soundflower over HDMI using MacAir. I have the latest downloads available for REW (5.1 Beta 23) and Soundflower. I've read the old posts and newest info I can find. However, I need help with Soundflower. Not understanding the directions for selecting channels.
> 
> Is it necessary to calibrate the REW SPL? This would require a separate SPL.
> 
> Have been trying to correct sound to compensate for a hearing problem for which I have found no help with so far. I believe REQ may be the solution, if I can put all the parts together!
> 
> Thank you for helping me with this.


Since no one has offered any helpful suggestions, I'm going to try purchasing the NanoAVR-HD. Has to be better than trying to find answers for all the separate parts, we'll see!


----------



## richardsim7

I gave this a go, and when I got to channel 4 (The subwoofer) the output was incredibly low. As in, even with the sub turned the whole way up, the mic could hardly pick it up. And it's not like it's a small sub either (REL R528)

Any ideas?


----------



## Lumen

Hakka said:


> I just used the umik mic and hdmi output for the first time, had a bit of trouble getting multi channel audio enabled on the hdmi output for my Toshiba Qosmio laptop.
> 
> It ended up being caused by HDMI-CEC in the bios- this needs to be disabled for multichannel.


Vedddy Vedddy inttterrrressstink! I will be sure to check this tonight! A sincere thanks for sharing 



EarlK said:


> It's fairly rare ( though more common on older PCs ), but not every HDMI equipped PC is able to output multi-channel sound through the HDMI connector .
> 
> One quick way to determine if the card ( graphics card actually ) will output more than 2 channels is to _*hover *the mouse pointer_ over the appropriate output description ( as found within the ASIO4ALL control panel ) .


Invaluable, my new best friend! :T I was only looking at "STATUS" and didn't notice this first time 'round. Thank you!


----------



## AudiocRaver

EarlK, that is a VERY valuable tip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lumen

BlueRockinLou said:


> Invaluable, my new best friend! :T I was only looking at "STATUS" and didn't notice this first time 'round. Thank you!


*invaluable*
[ inˈvalyo͞oəbəl ] 
ADJECTIVE
extremely useful; indispensable:
"an invaluable source of information"
synonyms: indispensable · crucial · critical · key · vital · necessary · More
Powered by OxfordDictionaries · © Oxford University Press

Sorry for any confusion or false impression I may have caused. I IMMENSELY APPRECIATE EARLK's INPUT


----------



## AudiocRaver

Was simply offering my own appreciation, meant no reference to your post, BlueRockinLou. No worries.:bigsmile:


----------



## Lumen

AudiocRaver... It's all good (at least that's what the paranoid voices in my head tell me)! Thanks for your kind words. I'll stop spamming this thread now.


----------



## willis7469

Hey....just cause I'm paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get me. Lol


----------



## GCG

BlueRockinLou said:


> AudiocRaver... It's all good (at least that's what the paranoid voices in my head tell me)! Thanks for your kind words. I'll stop spamming this thread now.


You should feel honored the voices speak to you. That makes you special.


----------



## FargateOne

I have done the test suggested by Lumen with ASIO to check the channels of the HDMI out of the ASUS laptop K550C (win 8.1) It showes 2x.
So I when to the bios has GCG suggested ( go ther to know how 



 ) HD audio was unlock.
I can not use rew and asio4all with my hometheater. And , for the moment nothing works with JAVA.
I made my first measurement of my stereo system upstairs in my home. Surprisingly with succes...I think. That looks promising.
It is my first time with REW, I would have loved to do the same with my HT. I am a little disappointed for that. It is maybe beyong my computor skills


----------



## cgott42

Hi:


I have the UMIK-1 USB mic, and d/l'd the calibration files and in REW - pointed to them (the non 90 degree)
Next step inm the OPs directions was to set drivers to ASIO and sample rate to 48 Hz - which I did
 I changed the ASIO Device to ASIO4All v2 and then clicked the "ASIO Control Panel" button - and entered advanced (wrench) mode. However next to my HDMI out it has an X stating that it's in use
Any ideas?


----------



## AudiocRaver

cgott42 said:


> Hi:
> 
> 
> I have the UMIK-1 USB mic, and d/l'd the calibration files and in REW - pointed to them (the non 90 degree)
> Next step inm the OPs directions was to set drivers to ASIO and sample rate to 48 Hz - which I did
> I changed the ASIO Device to ASIO4All v2 and then clicked the "ASIO Control Panel" button - and entered advanced (wrench) mode. However next to my HDMI out it has an X stating that it's in use
> Any ideas?



Have you recently run the AMD Catalyst update? Take a look at this thread.
Make sure there is no other program that might be tying up that output somehow. Reboot and check again before running any other programs that could possibly access the HDMI audio.


----------



## cgott42

AudiocRaver said:


> Have you recently run the AMD Catalyst update? Take a look at this thread.
> Make sure there is no other program that might be tying up that output somehow. Reboot and check again before running any other programs that could possibly access the HDMI audio.


Yep, I had updated the AMD catalyst about a week ago. I closed all programs and started again, and it worked, thanks.


----------



## SakibeDriver

I was having HDMI sound issues with my ASUS R510L too. I tried accessing HDMI controls in "manage devices" but HDMI is not even showing up in there,like it does not exist. After a week of trying a lot of suggestions from the web, I got it to work by restarting the computer with the UMC-200 already hooked up via the HDMI. Sound is now working via HDMI. Just waiting for my UMIK-1 mic and I'll be diving into REW.


----------



## tlambie

Hi,

I understand there is an issue with REW detecting the UMIK-1 when running REW with Windows 10 and the only workaround currently, short of changing the O/S, is to calibrate the UMIK-1 manually with a sound meter. Can someone please confirm if this is true. I have confirmed it for myself having tried it.

The information I found suggested you could calibrate the UMIK-1 manually with a RadioShack meter. I do own the RS meter but, have yet to find instructions on the process and have not been able to guess correctly yet.

I would be grateful if someone could point me in the right direction to get this working properly. 

Please add my request to have the UMIK-1 auto-detect in REW 5.x work properly with Windows 10. 

Thanks, Tim


----------



## JohnM

Calibrating the SPL reading


----------



## tlambie

Thank you for the quick response. I did see this previously and have now set it up as per those instructions. It seems to work properly. I needed to set the "level" in the windows 10 control panel to 80 out of 100 to get enough gain from the microphone to make REW happy.

My confusion was around requiring an external reference, such as the RS meter to calibrate the UMIK-1 under Windows 10 as mentioned in the REW Startup Guide V.4.3

thanks again.


----------



## Sam Ash

I'm using a MacBookPro and the Mac version of REW. Is it possible to direct swipes to individual speakers (channels) using the HDMI port on the Mac ? Does Soundflower enable this ? Is there a Mac user here who has accomplished this and can can assist ?


----------



## JohnM

See http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/69754-workaround-8-channel-hdmi-out-mac.html


----------



## Sam Ash

JohnM said:


> See http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/69754-workaround-8-channel-hdmi-out-mac.html


Thank you John, I appreciate it.


----------



## -Jim-

Hi Gents,

First of all I'm impressed that REW is a free program and supported by such a strong user group here => as well as the amazing continued revisions from the Author (John) :clap:

I bought a MiniDSP UMIK-1 Mic based on the recommendations here, and I finally got some time last night, and spent a few hours with the basement set up, and installed REW on a small Home Theater PC I had built last year (mostly for tunes). 

The learning curve seems steep, so I read a lot before, and during my efforts, last night. Had I found this thread and it's reference to "Using the UMIK-1 and REW with HDMI output - Windows" earlier, I probably would have cut the effort in half. :laugh2: The basement setup (although not on a Laptop) fit this scenario perfectly. The mapping of HDMI channel numbers isn't displayed on my setup, but it was easy enough to figure them out. My biggest effort was to get the ASIO4ALL driver setup & configured to work. The manuals I read said to use 16 Bit for the devices and it took a while to conclude that was not going to work. The UMIK-1 goes to a default setting ("greyed out" & unchangeable in my Box) of 24 Bit and that needs to agree with the output device or it just doesn't work. 

My only issue now seems that I could only get individual Speakers driven by REW. (All of them it seems - one at a time) but I keep seeing references to capturing data from L+R+Sub, and no mater how many times I look around I'm missing how to get that enabled? (I also didn't catch that pointing the UMIK-1 right at the speaker being measured was more accurate than at the Ceiling so I get to redo those measurements.) Am I missing something here or is this L+R+Sub function not available with an HDMI setup on Windows7?

Originally, I was planning to use an old Acer Laptop update to Windows 7 with an external Creative USB sound card (Model SB1095) with the UMIK-1 and REW to check out some systems for friends and family (once I get proficient) but it lacks an HDMI connection. So I may just move around my Mini-Box Home Theater PC instead.


----------



## FargateOne

I am not an expert and some people here are better than me. If I am not mistaken: open the preference panel, soundcard window, select asio in the drivers box , you select in the "output" menu the left channel (1.1), and at right side of the panel in the "timing reference output" box you select the right channel (1.2) and, in the receiver, bass management is setup let us say for instance that the xover is at 80hz. The sub is on. Rew will send the signal in the 2 fronts and the sub L+R+sub.


----------



## -Jim-

Thanks for the tip FargateOne. I'll check it out and advise.


----------



## -Jim-

FargateOne, I don't see the information quite as you describe.

In the Output Drop down elevator is: 1: HD Audio HDMI out #0 1 and the last numeral changes up to 8 for the rest of the eight selections. 2: HD Audio HDMI out #0 1 for it's eight possible selections as well. (That's why I described earlier I had to figure out which output was what speaker. Not too hard.)

On our Denon receiver I've shut down Multi EQ and Dynamic EQ. I'll try to generate a sweep with different channels (last numbers ) and advise.

Thanks for the assist.


----------



## -Jim-

I think I got success although not much out of the Sub. 

Thanks for the assist.


----------



## -Jim-

Hi Gents,

I set up today and ran some sweeps but now when I try to get the Rears done they engage the Sub at the same time. I guess it could be a glitch, or I'll have to fine what combo it is for the Right Output Drop down elevator box. 

Do you have any other suggestions gents?


----------



## Rick R

Hi Jim
I have dropped a couple of suggestions in reply to your post in the UMIK1 thread, whether they will help or not I don't know I'm not very expert either but knowing the Denon AVR's reasonably well the suggestions may work.

Re not much out of the sub, mine ran rather too loud still investigating that though may be a room mode or possibly a problem with the sub :frown:

All the best 
Rick


----------



## -Jim-

Hi Rick,

You brought up a good point over there (my Rears are set to "Small") and I'll probably take a look at just switching the Sub off as it's a simple solution (And I like simple.).

However, it hasn't been explicitly stated (or at least I haven't found it yet), but is the normal procedure to shut off the Receiver's Automatic Calibration/ EQ Correction settings.
(Think Denon's Audyssey dynamic EQ, or Sony's D.C.A.C. (Digital Cinema Auto Calibration) 
I know one could run sweeps both ways, and manually set speaker distances if the auto function is turned off, but I wonder which method most use. If I remember my Denon manual, I think one can tweak the Auto settings after they are set.


----------



## Rick R

-Jim- said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> You brought up a good point over there (my Rears are set to "Small") and I'll probably take a look at just switching the Sub off as it's a simple solution (And I like simple.).
> 
> However, it hasn't been explicitly stated (or at least I haven't found it yet), but is the normal procedure to shut off the Receiver's Automatic Calibration/ EQ Correction settings.
> (Think Denon's Audyssey dynamic EQ, or Sony's D.C.A.C. (Digital Cinema Auto Calibration)
> I know one could run sweeps both ways, and manually set speaker distances if the auto function is turned off, but I wonder which method most use. If I remember my Denon manual, I think one can tweak the Auto settings after they are set.


Hi Jim,
It only takes a second or two to set the speaker to large in the manual settings menu, when you set it back to small the crossover frequency originally set (either by you or Audyssey) is restored. I would also switch off the sub as well (belt and braces) and then do the sweep according to the frequency response of your rears mainly the LF will be different and if anything like mine will be somewhere between 50Hz and 80Hz.

Room Correction ON or OFF - IMHO the choice is yours and depends on what you are trying to do. If for instance you want to see what difference the Room Correction is making, then you do one set of sweeps at the main LP with it OFF and one set with it ON and compare the results using the overlay feature, there is probably more advanced comparisons you can do in REW but I haven't got there yet. If you are going to make adjustments using a DSP unit or tweaks to the Audyessey settings then I guess it should be ON

If however you are wanting to see what your speakers capability is then you would do it with Room Correction OFF with the UMIK1, according to normal practice, about 39 inches from the speaker, standard UMIK1 cal loaded and level set accordingly (I tend to use 70dB SPL pink noise set by the sig gen and spl meter in REW) the UMIK1 should be positioned, at the height of, in line and pointed at the tweeter. There will still be some room and cabinet contribution but you will get a good idea of what your speaker is doing. I have gone closer around 12 inches and got similar results but at that distance the wave front, I believe, has not properly formed to be coherent. If you wanted to do it properly then located outside (in the garden) well off the ground:yikes: is the only way without an anechoic chamber.

You might want to check out FargateOnes post in the UMIK1 thread where you posted the photos of your adaptor. Very useful information on measuring your sub woofer it has resolved my worry over 2nd harmonic distortion.

Hope this helps

Rick


----------

